# Premiere Pro 7.0 - Lautstärke auslaufen lassen



## werny (6. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen
Bin jetzt umgestiegen auf Premiere Pro 7.0.
Alles toller dort, nur:
Wie kann ich denn bei 7.0 die Lautstärke eines Tonfiles am Ende auslaufen lassen,
also langsam leiser werden lassen?
Beim "alten" Premiere konnte ich da auf der Roten Linie im TonFile einen Punkt setzen
und den dann einfach ab dort nach "unten ziehen" und er ton lief aus.

Beim 7.0 ist keine rote Linie sondern nur eine Gelbe Linie die ich nicht verändern kann.
Wie geht das?   

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## axn (6. April 2007)

Hi,

Deine gelbe Linie ist der Level des Clips. Umschalten auf Spur-Keyframes (A) und Keys setzen (B), oder Parameter des Clips ändern (C). 

mfg

axn


----------

